# Hello from Georgia



## bobquinn (Feb 8, 2006)

Hello,
I'm a newbee, so take it easy on me! Georgia is cranking out some good martial arts!

Bob Quinn


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 8, 2006)

Good evening Bob and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome Bob,

Enjoy your stay on at MT.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome Bob!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome, Bob! Hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome, Mr. Quinn!


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting, bobquinn!


----------



## jdinca (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Jagermeister (Feb 9, 2006)

bobquinn said:
			
		

> Georgia is cranking out some good martial arts!



That's what I hear.  Good to have you on board.  There's quite a bit of MMA around Atlanta, isn't there?  What's your art, anyway?


----------



## Drac (Feb 9, 2006)

Greetings from the frozen wastelands of Ohio..


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Bob!


----------



## TheBattousai (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## Gemini (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Bob! Enjoy!


----------



## Jesse (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome this is your new home...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2006)

Great to have you here Bob 

Enjoy the Board and Welcome~!

~Tess


----------



## arnisador (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## still learning (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and have fun here.....Aloha


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 10, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## kenpo0324 (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Bob. Welcome to Martial Talk. Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## bobquinn (Feb 12, 2006)

I am deeply touched by the welcome to vast forum!
It shows the depth of the Martial Arts.


Bob Q


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Bob,

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!

Palusut


----------



## scottcatchot (Feb 13, 2006)

welcome, have fun!


----------



## still learning (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy your training....Aloha


----------



## bobquinn (Apr 12, 2009)

How do I add a new thread? I need a personal assistant!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!

When in the forum of your choice, click on the "New Thread" button.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------

